# What do you love about your favorite "modern" or "difficult" music?



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

Mandryka said:


> millionrainbows said:
> 
> 
> > I think Schoenberg and his Piano Concerto are for fence-sitters who are hesitant to make the leap into a totally new musical language, as exemplified by, at the very least, Elliott Carter, and further with Babbitt, Varese, Wuorinen, Cage, and Boulez.
> ...


----------

